# Dublin airport carpark flooded



## mummol (12 Aug 2008)

Dhs car got caught in floods in the airport.  There is no information available on site last night and dh drove the car home rather then stand around for hours waiting for assistance.  

Car is now in workshop.  Little bit sick.   Its a six month old car.  Nothing flash but nice solid family car which we had hoped to have for a few years trouble free.  Now after its bath I'm not feeling very confident of that.   

No indication of how high the water went from the airport.  In this technological age we are to write to a gentleman in the airport.  No email or phone numbers are being made available.  Where do we stand?  Of course with the way airport is set up we still had to pay for the carpark . . . .  A girl on helpline this morning mentioned the dreaded words  . . .  act of god and said its down to our own insurance.  Yikes!


----------



## tara83 (12 Aug 2008)

My car was also flooded in the long term car park. I got the impression that the DAA were taking responsibility. Bringing the car to the garage tomorrow to get check out - earliest they could do it. I was in contact with the car park manger who has sent me contact details.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## z105 (12 Aug 2008)

Do they have proper (or any) drainage in the long term car park ?


----------



## GarBow (12 Aug 2008)

Which long stay car park was it? As a matter of interest.


----------



## tara83 (12 Aug 2008)

There doesn't seem to be any drainage.  It's just rough gravel on the ground.  By the time I got my car back on Sunday, I just wanted to get home. 

I was in the blue car park


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Aug 2008)

It amazes me how someone can operate a very lucrative carpark yet plead "act of God" for flood damage which presumably could have been avoided had they invested in even a primitive drainage system.


----------



## mummol (12 Aug 2008)

I totally concur with last post.  And rest assured won't be letting it rest.  Especially since initial conversation with an insurance assessor reveals that once flood water passes the lip of the car and enters the car the car is technically a write off.  He feels there is no way in knowing how the electronics will be impacted.  There is also the health issue of what may or may not be in the water.  We have very young kids and being the slightly ott mum I am you can guess what my reaction is.  

All this in our new baby which has 7 years warranty and was the perfect daddy wagon :-(


----------



## bond-007 (12 Aug 2008)

I don't think that DAA can disclaim liability for something that is reasonably foreseeable and they should have taken appropriate action in advance.


----------



## Towger (13 Aug 2008)

It would be worth while in using the Data protection Act to get the CCTV footage and details of you cars location etc. They log this, I know people who have lost their car and were told its exact location from it's plate number. It you leave it too long they may have wiped the data.

Towger.


----------



## mummol (13 Aug 2008)

I've just had an extremely aggressive and rude call from the person we were told would handle our issues.  I now feel that his name being given was just to placate people on site and to move them away.  His mantra was that this is an act of god and down to our own insurance.  When I refused to accept this and said that we'd get our solicitor on side, his closing reply was see you in court with the snidest laugh.  I'm not sure what AAM stance is on language but what an a**hole.  When I asked did they not accept any responsibility in terms of moving the car . . .  we were only trying to help.


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Aug 2008)

mummol said:


> I've just had an extremely aggressive and rude call from the person we were told would handle our issues.  I now feel that his name being given was just to placate people on site and to move them away.  His mantra was that this is an act of god and down to our own insurance.  When I refused to accept this and said that we'd get our solicitor on side, his closing reply was see you in court with the snidest laugh.



In that case, go straight to your solicitor. And the very, very best of luck to you!


----------



## bond-007 (13 Aug 2008)

Any decent solicitor will pick holes in their arguments. Also any sign cannot disclaim liability for acts of negligence by DAA. They should have had drainage, the car park flooded, they are liable.


----------



## tara83 (13 Aug 2008)

I have had the same experience as mummol today.  On Sunday when I left the car park I was told that no problem we will take care of it. Today they say no way - they only rent a space no responsibilty for the car.  Won't even give me the cost of the parking back.  I am so angry as on Sunday I took them at their word, didn't get anything in writing.


----------



## mummol (13 Aug 2008)

Tara,

I am not letting this rest!  I have emailed him back.  Told him I was dissappointed by the reaction and aggressive tone.  Mentioned that the land they use for carparking is obviously not  suited.  I don't think the act of god can really be applied to rain in Ireland.  Hell its hardly that rare.  I feel that his attitude and rudeness was an attempt to stop me pushing the matter forward.  

I asked for a reply in writing by close of business today otherwise the issue will be pushed forward on a legal basis.  

I am interested in hearing from other people who have had similar experiences and seeing if we could push this forward as a group.


----------



## tara83 (13 Aug 2008)

I have contacted my solicitor to see where I stand on a legal basis and intend on taking it from there.  It may be the case I can just go through my insurance - hopefully will know more later.  They were around 40 cars flooded so there should be a few more in the same predicament.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Aug 2008)

> It may be the case I can just go through my insurance.


What is what DAA would want you to do. Insurance pays you for repairs or a new car. Insurance company doesn't fight DAA (too tough a job) and you loose your NCB. 

I think not. See what a solicitor says.


----------



## jenzz (15 Aug 2008)

Someone out there may help me on this -  my car was in quickpark & same scenario -  flooded. I cant even get my calls returned -  my car is only 6 months old yet -  Insurance company are a nightmare: they now want the entire upholstery repalaced seats & all. The insurance are insisting I can only get it repaired in their approved garages but I want it done in an Opel garage. having read further up technically its a write off( it came up over the back seats) I really dont know where to even start on this -  help Please !!!


----------



## bond-007 (15 Aug 2008)

Consult a solicitor.


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Aug 2008)

I'm not a solicitor so this post may be complete rubbish.  But I seem to recall reading of a previous case years ago, where damage was caused to a person's car in a car-park.  If I recall correctly, the ruling was that the signs that say "We accept no responsibility for damage to your car" are of little validity in a car-park which you pay to use.  I think the gist of it was that if an operator is prepared to charge you money for parking your car, in doing so they are assuming some responsibility for it.  I think the responsibility of car park owners where the car park is free is less.


----------



## mummol (15 Aug 2008)

LD ferguson what you are saying is correct but they are standing by the fact that this is an act of god and that level of heavy rainfall was completely out of character with Irish climate.  Obviously nothing to do with the way the drainage has been changed to handle run off water from run way then.  Apparently this is what is causing major problems on M1 and m50 and possibly their carparks.  

I am not giving up on this and have yet to decide if we go our insurance company or solicitor.  We have NCB protection so no real impact cost wise but I'm still extremely angry over shoddy carry on by DAA.  

Jenz I will pm you what my garage said.  The gist of what is you do not know what is in the water either in terms of chemicals which may have a future corrosive affect on your car or in terms of health issue.  Also our car was 6 months old and I told our insurance company I am not happy to contemplate a repair job.  I want a car that will have no future issues due to this flooding and IS covered by warranty.  All issues you need to establish from Opel Ireland or your garage prior to allowing them to just repair.


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Aug 2008)

Yes my lay-mans opinion of their argument is that it doesn't hold water p) - for that to be a remotely valid argument, surely every car-park, including the nearby hotels would also have to be flooded to the same extent? If you can show that no damage was caused to cars who parked, for example, in Bewleys Hotel across the road on the same night, then presumably you can prove that it's the flawed design of their car park and not the act of God that was at fault.

Incidentally, having a protected no-claims bonus doesn't mean there's no impact on you.  If you claim and are then looking to shop around at next renewal, many insurers will quote based on the fact that you did have a claim, and not based on your protected NCB.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Aug 2008)

Indeed LD, a protected NCB is only valid with your current insurer who may decide to put up your premium next renewal full in the knowledge that no one else will touch you with a recent claim.


----------



## Panacea (15 Aug 2008)

Off topic I know but I find parking in the Clarion or Great Southern at the airport to be handier than the long term car parks. 

Not connected with either of these places other than as an occasional parker


----------



## Zeroy (19 Aug 2008)

jenzz said:


> Someone out there may help me on this - my car was in quickpark & same scenario - flooded. I cant even get my calls returned - my car is only 6 months old yet - Insurance company are a nightmare: they now want the entire upholstery repalaced seats & all. The insurance are insisting I can only get it repaired in their approved garages but I want it done in an Opel garage. having read further up technically its a write off( it came up over the back seats) I really dont know where to even start on this - help Please !!!


 
Exact same thing for me! Came back last Thursday to find about 10cm of water still inside the car, car started for few seconds but died off. The supervisor from QuickPark explained that it was flood over the weekend and that a lot of cars were towed from the area i was in (that area was apparently closed off for a while cos of water). He tried jumpstart then lend me the office phone to call my Breakdown assistance who ended up giving me a rented car and towed my car to a local garage where the car it still in repairs.

The supervisor from QuickPark was very nice i must say, he also advise me that i will be fully refunded for the full amount paid (45euros online). I got an email to confirm this yesterday. 

Being only third party, my insurance (AXA) isnt going to pay for any repairs to the car and so I, too, am asking myself about getting compensation from QuickPark. To be honest the fact the i got refunded so quickly and without asking smells fishy already, as if QuickPark were trying to save their skins....

If anyone got in touch with QuickPark please let me know. Thanks,


----------



## Zeroy (19 Aug 2008)

Found [broken link removed], the Terms and Conditions for QuickPark in Dublin:



> *PARKING CONDITIONS & DISCLAIMER*
> 1. VEHICLES AND THEIR CONTENTS ARE LEFT IN THIS CAR PARK AT THE OWNERS SOLE RISK IN ALL RESPECTS.
> 2. NEITHER QUICKPARK NOR ANY OF ITS SERVANTS, AGENTS OR CONTRACTORS ACCEPTS LIABILITY FOR ANY THEFT OR LOSS OF,OR DAMAGE, HOWSOEVER CAUSED, TO VEHICLES, ACCESSORIES OR CONTENTS INCURRED ON THE PREMISES OF THE CAR PARK.
> 3. ANY LIABILITY OF QUICKPARK OR ANY OF ITS SERVANTS, AGENTS OR CONTRACTORS FOR PERSONAL INJURY HOWSOEVER CAUSED,SUFFERED BY ANY ENTRANTS TO THE CAR PARK IS HEREBY EXCLUDED TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW.
> ...


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2008)

I doubt such a disclaimer would stand up in court.


----------



## theengineer (19 Aug 2008)

Hi

exactly where is this sign?

is it placed before you enter the car park?

can/could you see it clearly? ( no doubt it will be even bigger now)

there has been some case law on signs in carparks, can't remember the names at present, but the result was influenced by the location of the sign.

could you drive away if you did not accept the conditions? 
was the sign clean ( bet it is shining now)
is the sign lit to a recognised standard.

could you stop in your car and read & understand the conditions? if you stopped would you cause a tailback which would force you to accept?

Were the conditions reasonable
you would however expect a carpark to be a carpark and not a swiming pool, 
as there is power in numbers perhaps those affected could contact one another and consult with a solictor and instruct a barrister, 

i myself would think rain fall is no longer an act of god as, we live in ireland, and heavy rain was forcast with a while, it is foreseeable that rain will gather where there are no gullys etc, was it built in accordance with the planning permission.

Could health and safety law help?
An employer and a business must ensure they perform their business in such a way which will not endanger the health of their employees, or others not in their employment a firm in the business of providing car parking spaces, which stood by and allowed those cars in their carpark to be flooded were endangering the lives of road users, ( the affect car users and other road users )

like all business they must have a safety statement which you are entlited to see, they must also have a risk assessment which all the employees are entitled to see, 

i really would go to a solictor to get help, dont just accept this,
Your solictor will/should be aware of the case law on the signs
do go back and take lots of photos, preferable with an ordinary camera, and number each photo, and record the taking of the photos in a diary.

The carparks insurance company will fight this if there are 4o cars involved.

regards


----------



## LDFerguson (19 Aug 2008)

Why don't you all get in touch with each other - use www.boards.ie also - and discuss clubbing together?


----------



## Zeroy (19 Aug 2008)

For me, personnaly, my next steps will depend on the amount the garage is going to charge me for the repair - if the repair can be done!

I am also very spectical at the Disclaimer found on their website (didnt notice one on site) as they have 24 surveillance + CCTV but then claim no responsability over anything that occurs to your vehicle!

Anyway, i will post as more information are availiable to me ...

For Boards.ie, here another thread: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055358965


----------



## theengineer (20 Aug 2008)

Hi

A disclaimer on the website may not be any use to them, the sign must be clear and where you enter the carpark, 

just a thought, could the small claims court be used, costs €15, max you can claim is about €2000, assuming you parked there as a comsumer and not for business, i understand  business can not use the small claims court 

just a thought, 

mind you Solictors should be happy to see you now, as they may be quieter because of reduced property sales


----------



## lizzohen (20 Aug 2008)

*Quick park flooding -HELP*

when did the flooding take place in the Quick Park dublin airport???
myself and my boyfriend arrived back last saturday from a 2 week holiday.
we were parked in cark park no 129 which is close to bus shelter 124.
on opening the car door we got an awful smell. then when we sat into the car we found that the seats and floor were very damp. we found this very peculiar seen as none of the windows were left open.
while exiting our section of the car park we noticed cones with red/white tape blocking it off.
we were so exhausted from our holiday that we decided to sit on our hoodies pay the fee and head home. 
but on our journey we found that the car was making very loud noises and was not performing as normal.
the car has been taken to the garage where we were told told that flood damage had occured.
just wanted to know what people have done in realtion to this?
we were oblivious to the fact that such flooding had taken place and paid over 100euro for the parking.
surely there must be some comeback seen as the car needs repair etc???  
can anyone help in this matter


----------



## leo666da (21 Aug 2008)

Apparently quickpark flooded on Sat 9th (When I asked an employee he admitted it was a bit dippy on Sat) All four footwells in my car were full of water when I collected it on Mon 11th. I was parked approx the same place as you lizzohen, ie between bustop 124 and the corner of the carpark (around 130  - 134 I think). After I bailed out my car (with no help from quickpark employees) I was talking to a BMW driver who was having electrical probs, who had seen several other cars with similar problems
My car seemed ok but is now giving an engine diagnostic error relating to the o2 sensor to the rear of the catalytic converter. Even before the error I had booked it in for a service. Have asked the garage to check for any damage that may have been caused by the flooding.


----------



## Zeroy (21 Aug 2008)

Saturday 9th yes. My car was park on number 131. When collecting it on Thursday evening last i spotted at least another 10 cars with water on bottom so prepare for more .... My car is still in the garage to this day still not fixed fully.

Thanks Theengineer, i will keep the small claim court in mind.


----------



## Liar's Poker (9 Sep 2008)

Hi, some advice that may be useful. Claim through your own comprehensive insurance and let your insurance company bring and finance any claim against the offending car park under the subrogation section of your policy.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Sep 2008)

Your insurance company is under no obligation to claim off of anyone else.


----------

